# Favourite recorder size



## Richannes Wrahms

I got a soprano and recently bought a tenor.


----------



## Simplicissimus

The “bass” in F is often called the basset. It’s the main recorder I play.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I got a soprano and recently bought a tenor.


Back in college, I had to learn the sopranino in three days for a concert. I've never picked it up again. It was kind of a beast to keep in tune, and if you hit a wrong note, everybody knew (fortunately I didn't)


----------



## BobBrines

Definitely alto. Even if asked to play soprano, it possible, I'll play the part on alto.


----------



## Musicaterina

I love the sopranino recorder and the concertos for flautino (which probably means the sopranino recorder) of Antonio Vivaldi. I play the sopranino recorder, the soprano recorder and also the alto recorder but not well enough to play the concertos of Vivaldi.

I basically prefer recorders in f to those in c.


----------



## Zauberfloete

I've only played soprano recorders, I love their sound. But I'm very fond of the alto one, too, and if I were to buy a new recorder, I would probably opt for an alto.


----------



## thejewk

I currently am teaching myself with the alto, but I also have a soprano on the side. Out of those, I prefer the alto so far, but things may change in the future if I decide to branch out. Purely due to the amount of material written for the alto, I presume it will remain my weapon of choice.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Have you a preference for the wood a quality recorder is made from ? Which is most
common ?


----------



## thejewk

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Have you a preference for the wood a quality recorder is made from ? Which is most
> common ?


Have a look at a YouTube channel called 'Team Recorder'. One of her videos compares the sound of a large number of different wooden recorders, and that may give you an idea of the differences.


----------



## Harmonie

I don't have a lot of experience with recorders, but when I decided to buy one I immediately went with the tenor. I love the sound of the lower recorders. Just gorgeous. I would probably be fine with alto, as well.


----------

